# Little Snake River



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Lots of fences and flat muddy water.


----------



## Slowmococo (Jan 24, 2015)

Took this aerial view last week of the confluence with the Yampa, the Little Snake pumps a lot of mud. Baggs would be a good starting point or for a much shorter trip there is a bridge just inside the Colorado border, sorry cant think of the hwy #. The canyon north of the confluence is pretty cool albeit short. No fences noticed from the bridge down but at 140mph I could have missed them.


----------

